# Fighters Work Shop



## old_sempai (Apr 8, 2002)

:asian:

Has anyone had a chance to see the [www]fightersworkshop[com] forum?  I'm told its new & that these guys are heavy into Gracie jujitsu and have an Aikido style not connected or related to the Uyeshiba schools.

:asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 8, 2002)

When I go there, I just see the title and the graphic on the front page, but there's no links to anyother content. Now I'm curious what's going on over there.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2002)

I had the same experience--I can't get into the site.


----------



## old_sempai (Apr 11, 2002)

:asian: 

A thousand pardons, the workshop should be on-line by Moday, April 15th.  I've been told that it will host a number of Gracie Senior students along with a couple of the Gracies as well for Q&A and other info.

Again my apologies.

:asian: :asian:


----------

